
Apture and Kiw.is = URL shortening with a twist – Blog – Apture.com - joepestro
http://blog.apture.com/2009/07/apture-and-kiwis-url-shortening-with-a-twist/
======
ironkeith
My reaction to redirect pages is always the same: "What? Oh." _finds and
clicks the skip ad button_. So I don't really understand why sites bother with
them.

Does anyone know of any metrics as to what percentage of the time that "skip"
link is clicked? Does anyone know of any eyeball tracking studies to see how
often people look immediately top right for that link?

I just can't believe those landing pages are of much value, but then I doubt
I'm a typical user.

~~~
kineticac
Those are all good points and questions.

I think it also relies on the actual message in the content of the page. If
that content is actually good, people will want to look at it. The percentage
that the content is good? That's the question. Probably not too many.

------
somagrand
Great to see Apture and Kiw.is coming together. Huge fan of both products.

~~~
joepestro
Thanks! Apture is actually really powerful and adds a lot to content (even
automatically). I played with it at <http://www.apture.com/create/> before
implementing it into Kiwis.

------
kineticac
Here's the example link from the post: <http://kiw.is/5q>

------
zacharydanger
Yay link-jacking?

I'll send a memo to my squad of social media engine search optimization
experts.

~~~
kineticac
not link jacking, it's putting a message before the redirect. You're still
redirected to the original page. One way to think of it is a reverse twitter,
instead of a message with a link, it's a link then a message.

~~~
zacharydanger
It seems you work on Kiw.is so I'm not sure if I should even try to articulate
why I find your product to be annoying.

~~~
kineticac
It's unfortunate that you'd like to tell us what annoys you, rather than being
constructively supportive. Hacker News is a community where hackers get
together and support one another, being blunt about feedback is one. Talking
about personal annoyances does not fit in to what this community is all about.

I'm thinking I'm misunderstanding you, but if you have any feedback, we'd love
to hear it. If it just plain annoys you, that's fine as well. If you don't
mean it personally, I won't take it that way.

~~~
joshu
Blunt? Ok.

It's bad for users.

~~~
kineticac
What kind of users? Do you have more feedback on that end? Thanks!

~~~
joshu
Are you serious?

------
pclark
you think a 10 second holding page is good?

~~~
kineticac
if it has good content. it would suck to get spammers or advertisers using it
only, similar to following a Twitter user who's just spamming. But then there
are the twitter accounts you like. It definitely can't mitigate all awful
content. You're also getting these links from people you know hopefully.

